# Which motherboard is best for AMD 64 2800+



## kashek85 (Sep 9, 2004)

Dear friends 
                    I want to knowwhich motherboard is best for Amd 64 2800+  Price does not matter but i want the BEST. My choice was ASUS K8NE deluxe
 
Please help me.


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Boy Go for a GIGABYTE GA-K8NSNXP or MSI K8N Neo Platinum and leave ASUS as it is very buggy. its bios is very bad and audio drivers won't install.


----------



## theraven (Sep 9, 2004)

asus and only asus
the best in the market ... the best features
the best everything
( personal choice )


----------



## wise (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Kashek85
Asus K8NE deluxe is no longer buggy. Today itself I have installed my friend's system havung this board.WinXP sp1 installed without a hitch.Ditto for drivers including leadtech-GForse FX5700 vidio card. I also upadted the bios to the latest release version , that is 1005.
The only thing which annoyed was 'WDM drivers for vidio capture' which would not install for love or money.The drivers are supposed to be on the graphics card CD but they aren't there.So it is no faullt of asus.

MSI and gigabyte boards of the same genre have been acclaimed as top class bords also, but the rpoblem in INDIA is lack of support for the above mentioned brands.But for price- performance combination MSI is still the best if you can get it in INDIA.

Hope thsi info is useful. You can also research a bit on the web to make your own judgement.


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey if u wanna overclock ur CPU(certainly after the warranty pd. expiresie 3 yrs) then go for MSI K8N NEO PLATINUM. Its BIOS is very friendly and when coupled with good ram sticks u can over clock 2800+ from 1.8GHz to 2.2 Ghz!!!

What more check out its reviews along with the reviews of asus one and decide urself.


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

no offence .. but asus boards are great to overclock too
infact they are extremely stable ...
it comes with software for automatic overclockin as well
but ofcourse thats on select models
again ... only personal choice ..
in the end its upto u
ive been using asus boards for the past 8 yrs. .. no problems ... EVER


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 11, 2004)

hey i am saying the truth only. If u don't believe me then just follow the following link to perform a google search and then read the reviews of ASUS K8N-E deluxe. They are not at all old.

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q="asus+k8n+e+deluxe"&btnG=Goosle+Search&meta=


----------



## theraven (Sep 11, 2004)

hey im really sorry if i offended u
and i didnt mean to say u were lying
thats y i kept mentioning "PERSONAL CHOICE"

i love asus boards ... and i dun think ill be shifting soon till i see somethign better
and i in no way mean msi is bad ...
sorry again if u felt bad


----------



## anks (Sep 12, 2004)

*dude GO FOR MSI OR GIGA ..ASUSIS JUST OVERHYPED. !!*

DUDE GFOT FOR GIGA OR MSI NEO THEY ROCKS CHEKC THE SPEAKERS N ALL THEY LOOKS SO GOOD.. THE THINGS IS ASUS HAS MADE HIS NAME SO PEPLE THINK IT IS THE BEST AND NO ONE TRIES TO UY OTHER BRAND BUT TRUST ME MAN MSI AND GIGA ROCKS ME USING MSI NEO PLATINUM WITH AMD 3200 IT ROCK NP AT ALL


----------



## superuser (Oct 29, 2004)

ASUS and MSI are both top brands you can choose any without the fear of losing.


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 29, 2004)

hey firstly if ur going for a 2800+,i think a good economic mobo like the ASUS K8V shud suffice.good features but dusnt overclock that well.on the other hand if u wanna go for the other mobos,although being a ASUS lover and fanboy,id suggest the K8NNeo.

also id suggest that u wait for the Nforce4 and buy a socket 939 processor because the 754's might be phased out by the end of next year.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2004)

ASUS K8V would be nice & cheap, I follow nikhilesh


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 29, 2004)

its got all the features u'll ever need.


----------



## android (Oct 29, 2004)

*amd mobo*

i prefer msi


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 29, 2004)

ASUS K8V delux wud giv u really nice performance


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 30, 2004)

First off this is a very old thread............Did some1 even bother to chk out the last post date 


```
Sun Sep 12
```


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 2, 2004)

Any mobo from MSI or ASUS sporting the nForce3 or nForce4 will give you great performance.


----------



## [flAsh] (Nov 5, 2004)

hey alpha nForce4 mobo's aren't launched in india and they will be hell costly and not 4 Socket 754. nforce 3 is the way 2 go


----------



## arun (Nov 5, 2004)

*link to future*

msi k8n neo platinum si the best mobo for amd 64 jus do some research around the net and u will find it.and asus mobos are costlier than msi too
i use msi k8n neo platinum with amd 3200


----------

